
Apple Is Designing iPhones, iPads That Would Drop Qualcomm Components - aero88883
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-is-designing-iphones-ipads-that-would-drop-qualcomm-components-1509408668
======
pxeboot
I hope this leads to the end of a separate CDMA variant. It was really
convenient in the 6s era having one device that worked on all US carriers.

